# Is it possible that a vet is wrong?



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I've known vets to be wrong...and in some fairly critical instances. They are only human and we all make mistakes. Some tumors are very distinctive, and the vets have a good idea even without tests. I agree though, that a confirmation of his diagnosis would be good. It's great to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> I've known vets to be wrong...and in some fairly critical instances. They are only human and we all make mistakes. Some tumors are very distinctive, and the vets have a good idea even without tests. I agree though, that a confirmation of his diagnosis would be good. It's great to hear he's doing so well.


It's just amazing how good he is doing, he told me he would start to not want to eat, to watch the tumor so it would not burst open. It has not changed in a month.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

A second opinion is never a bad thing!
:thinking:


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

If possible maybe the vet can get some kind of a sample and test it. I had two dogs die of cancerous tumors and in both cases the tumors grew pretty fast and they didn't live long, and also there was never a point where they stopped growing. mast cell tumors might work differently than what my dogs had but I would get them tested if you can without causing too much pain to your dog. By the way I think charlie is totally cute!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Mast cell tumors have a "tell" - they change size - will get bigger and then smaller again. If the tumor is hit or scratched it will increase in size. I have had 2 dogs with MCT's and I knew they had them before I had the biopsies done. They don't "act" like other tumors.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

It's possible they can be wrong even after testing. Park had a giant mass on his side, and after taking a needle aspiration they found abnormal cells that the vet was very concerned about. He advised us to have the mass removed. It was very traumatic actually. The vet said when he got the results he made them recheck it because he didn't believe it came from our dog. It was actually a hematoma... lots of scar tissue, etc. So... yes, they can be wrong.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, vets can be wrong. Our old vet misdiagnosed our golden Max who died as a result.
Even though we changed vets, I am paranoid about any diagnosis and would get a 2nd opinion on anything serious.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, we did not want to put him thought surgery due to his age, heart and arthritis, that's what out vet wanted to do, but I just started to wonder if it might just be a benign tumor. He is doing so good, then again it might just be the calm before the storm.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can imagine it's hard not to know but I'm so glad Charlie is doing so well.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> I can imagine it's hard not to know but I'm so glad Charlie is doing so well.


Me too, he even went to the tennis court tonight, walked there and walked back home, woohoo Char Char


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I also agree that Vets, like doctors can be wrong and I would always go for a second opinion on anything major. I'm so glad that Charlie is doing so good right now!!!!! That's wonderful!


Tiffany


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My sister's Beagle had a tumor on her hind quarter that grew HUGE, fast. A needle aspiration showed abnormal cells. Because of her age, they chose not to operate, she was 14. Her Vet was pretty sure the tumor was cancerous, but without a true biopsy could not be definitive. Pepper lived another year and a half before my sister helped her to the Bridge for unrelated concerns.... arthritis, sight, hearing, and strength. She could no longer get up to eat or potty...we still aren't certain she had cancer.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's just it I don't want to put him thought any major thing, I know his heart won't take it. I guess we just hope for the best and enjoy him while he is doing so good.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

We never know what tomorrow brings so enjoy the good times with him.

That said - we had a Silky that had breast cancer that metastasized - the Vet told us not to give up on her - that some dogs live out their lives - she did - she lived like 8 more years - almost made it to 18.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> We never know what tomorrow brings so enjoy the good times with him.
> 
> That said - we had a Silky that had breast cancer that metastasized - the Vet told us not to give up on her - that some dogs live out their lives - she did - she lived like 8 more years - almost made it to 18.


wow, 8 more years that's amazing. We are just enjoying Charlie day by day and hopefully he will live 8 more years.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, they cn make mistakes. On the all reed forum one came ona bout her little down with bad knees. It coudln't even get up one step of the tis. hr vttlhe an ilrest adn med would take care of the luxating patella. Us that had gone thru it said NO, that won't take of it. Geta 2ed an even 3rd opinion. She saw two more doctors, both said the dog needed surgery, she had it done, they did both knees at the same time in in a few months that dog was bounding up and down the stairs.

My first irish Se6tter fell once night coming in...just a step from spatio into house. Got him to the vet the ext day, he did x-rays and said an infection in the spine. For te net two weeks we tried a variety of antibiotics and combintions. Red jsut got worse. When he threw up and couldn't lift his head out of I knew I had to let him to. We have lways believed it was more than spinal infection, probably cancer. I hung onto him to long bcause we thought we would hit on te right antibiotic or combo. If cancer had been diagnosed I would have let him go much earlier.

So far Rickey has called it right with every lump my dogs have had had--fatty tumor, cancer.--Buck ahd a cancer removed from his lip, a benign tumor 4removed for eyelid. Only time he as wrong--and so were his two part ime vets--was diagnosing Hunter as havingliver cancer 4 days after AIHA diagnosis. They took x-rays and ultrasound and all thought it was cancer, those motled spots on his liver. TILL THE NECROPSY HISTOPATH REPORT CAME BACK--DURG INDUCED NECROSIS OF THE LIVER.. Many dogs died of "liver cancer" followingProHeart6 injectins, but necropsies were not done. Later the ownrs rally regretted it. Many were left to wonder if their dogs really did have cancer, or were like Hunter and had the "looks", but proven not to be.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

As my vet told me once.... he was at class concerning tumors.... you look at one.... you look at another..... to look at them.... they look the same.... the only real way to tell is to have it tested. Sure there are some they can look at and just know.... but others???? 

With that being said, I would get it tested to be sure. 

You know your dog best.... and so I can't say about your Charlie.... but with my dearly departed Jean-luc... at 10 years of age... I probably would have considered surgery.... if the risk was reasonable and if the surgery wasn't very involved. 

Jean-luc passed away in Jan of 08 at 17 years of age from a tumor on the spleen. My vet did not want to operate due to his age and how aggressive that type of cancer is. He also wasn't eating and my vet was concerned that even if he survived surgery, he still might not eat and still have to be put to sleep anyway. Jean-luc also had mobility problems and severe cataracts. 

I wish you and your Charlie the best.

Btw, the last surgery Jean-luc had was at 12 years of age. He had some growths in his mouth at the top. The vet wanted to remove one for testing and at my suggestion he went ahead and removed all of them since they were close together. GOOD NEWS.... NO CANCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I also had his teeth cleaned while he was asleep. Boy.... were his teeth ever clean!!!!!!!! Even my Mom said how pretty his teeth were!!!!!!!! 

I guess I just want to say.... don't let "age" alone scare you away from surgery. I would talk to your vet and see what he would recommends.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

wabmorgan said:


> As my vet told me once.... he was at class concerning tumors.... you look at one.... you look at another..... to look at them.... they look the same.... the only real way to tell is to have it tested. Sure there are some they can look at and just know.... but others????
> 
> With that being said, I would get it tested to be sure.
> 
> ...


That's just it, the vet don't want to do any kind of surgery on him due to his heart problems. But I could still have the tumor tested right, it wouldn't be to hard on him.


----------

